# Baxter's First Groomer Visit. OMG!!!



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I've read every single thread on here about different people's experiences with the groomer. I went prepared with photos. I talked about "spikey bangs". Oh, dear. It all went wrong. No more groomers. I'm learning to do it myself. PERIOD! Here are BEFORE and AFTER shots. Grrrrrrr. I just keep telling myself, "It's the same dog!" and "It will grow back."


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I think he looks really cute. What don't you like about the cut?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Is that the same dog? :jaw:

















Sorry Hon' I couldn't help myself! I hope the groomer didn't get a tip and you got to tell him/her that you were unhappy with the outcome.
I am terrified of groomers and rather go through hours of backpain at home than to expose Bumi to a groomer. 
But yeah, It will grow back, especially since it was not much that was cut.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted. He is still a sweet-looking boy (and he has a GREAT name )


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

He still looks very cute, and it's not as bad as one of the clips that Cooper got from a new groomer I found in the neighbourhood. He ended up about 1/4 long, and she cut all the fur off his ears so that he look like a terrier. Still hasn't grown back all the way. 

Love the colouring of your cat, too.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

She cut his ears and gave him the dreaded UNIBROW!!! Half his nose is shaved! No Sierra bangs in sight!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

One thing that's really cute is that the dark side of his mustache is a lot darker, so you have that cute white-on-one-side-black-on-the-other thing going.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, I'm so sorry about the shaved nose!!  it WILL grow back eventually... he is adorable no matter what!!


----------



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

I think he still looks totally adorable! Sorry if it isn't what you wanted though. The first time I took Reggie to the groomer they completely SHAVED him. I was devestated and it took time to get used to, but it is just hair and actually grew back really fast!!! Switched groomers after that, obviously.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

He looks so cute! Unibrow ?? LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

While the cut isn't what you requested or like, he looks much better than some others I have seen on here. Actually, I don't think he looks bad at all. His beautiful eyes show so well. And I like his half dark, half light mustache as well. I'll bet, in a couple of weeks or so, it will look much better to you.  I think there are a lot of people out there who call themselves groomers with not much formal training. I would not be happy, however, if I went in with instructions and photos, and they did nothing like I requested. Baxter is a handsome boy!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

That is still one cute dog ..... the last words I utter when I do drop Mojo off at a groomer twice a year (just for shaping) is "do not, do not, do not cut those ears shorter than the mustache!" Ah well, it all grows back!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

It isn't nice when you are unhappy with something like a groom, but you may find you like it better once you get more used to it.

I think he looks really nice.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, he's gorgeous both ways. I don't mean to minimize your pain, but you have one dynamite looking boy . . . and, as I've discovered, it does grow back.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I think he looks sweet! He is adorable!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He does look good. I prefer the before picture, BUT I like the shaggy look. The groomer did do a good job. From the photo it does not look like a shelf bang. You will like the bangs in a few weeks when they grow out. If you want when they start growing and they are where you like them you can start trimming them a bit yourself following the Sierra cut. He is one very handsome boy!!!

Lizzie no longer gets anything cut on her but her nails and the hair between her paw pads.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Your cat is cute. So is he. Some groomers just suck. Just like First Choice Hair Cutters. Everyone comes out looking the same. ound:


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Another view.....*

Here is a photo I got this evening that I think shows a bit more his shaved nose and how short it is on top. You are all right. I will grow back. I am taking both pups to my sister's in TN on Sunday to be puppysat while DH and I are on a 2 1/2 wk transatlantic cruise. I was trying to get Baxter spiffed up before he went to visit "Auntie" and I'm thinking he'll probably look just about right when I pick him up in the middle of next month!!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Your cat is cute. So is he. Some groomers just suck. Just like First Choice Hair Cutters. Everyone comes out looking the same. ound:


Dave....that cat (16 y.o. "Carter") moved out of the house when the first puppy arrived. She still won't come in the house, but every time the pups are out in the fenced potty area, she comes running! She rubs on the fence and they all commune. I can't figure out why that doesn't translate to coming inside to see them! I'm thinking as the weather gets colder, perhaps Carter will reconsider.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your pup still is a cutie and I'm with Dave some groomers "suck". You will get use to his new look, because you will mostly see those eyes.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

If Carter is the 'typical' cat, you know she was laughing at poor Baxter. 

The cut isn't bad at all. I agree that the unibrow is awful but in 2 weeks it will look okay. 

I have done much worse to my Jack. Right now, he is recovering from an 'unfortunate' trim. I was scissor-cutting his head and got one section a half inch shorter than the rest. But... if I tried to fix it, I only would have made it worse. I think this weekend I can even it up.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I think he looks adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh he looks so adorable!! What a sweet face ...no matter how its cut!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Of course he still looks cute..sweet..etc....but it is NOT how she wants him to look and it's NOT what she asked for......I fail to understand why it is so difficult for a groomer to follow instructions...especially when you have pictures too.......I do not blame you for being upset..I would be too.......


I have found the BEST advice on here was to write it ALL out and be very specific and tell them up front that if they do NOT follow your instructions to the T..you are not paying for it PERIOD! Also explain to them that you will have a long relationship with them since these dogs need frequent grooming IF they follow your instructions......mine finally does a pretty good job but I seriously have to write it out EVERY single time ..........I won't take any more chances on them getting shaved etc....
And I am specific even as far as how much to take off...1/4 inch...1/2 inch etc......no shaving anywhere......don't touch the ears......be as specific as you want ............


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

sorry you were unhappy with the groomer experience, .... but on the bright side... it WILL grow back, and RATHER QUICKLY, (from my experience.) My co-worker also has a Hav. He totally shaves him down to a beyond-puppy-cut...... shaves off all of his face hair & ear hair... and all hair, actually. lol. Yep, he's pretty bald after going to the groomers. (still super cute, though). And I swear... that dog's hair is long, just how it was before the cut, in only a months time. In two months time, we can't see his eyes again. So have no fear... your dear will look how you expect him to look in no time


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think Baxter looks adorable in that cut! I'm sorry though that the groomer didn't get it just right.

My priority for any groomer to work on my dogs isn't so much that he or she get the cut exactly right, but rather that my dogs LIKE the groomer. The coat will grow back and we can refine our understanding of what I'm looking for with each visit, but if my dog is fearful of the groomer then I don't care how perfect they get it, my dog is not coming back.

I'm very lucky that Pepper adores the woman I take him to for grooming. Mind you he still balks at the idea of the process itself, but he clearly likes her! She is still trying to get his bangs right, and that's fine with me.

Baxter will probably look almost perfect by the time you get home from your trip!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I'm feeling much better this morning. You are right....it IS just hair and the important thing is that he was comfortable there and had a good experience. I'm sure he's going to look just about perfect by the time he gets home from my sis's. There are way more important things to think about in the world than haircuts. I'm getting one of my own tomorrow. Shall I post pics of those, too??? ;-)

Alanna


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would've been mad too had they not listened to me and taken my wishes into consideration, the shaved nose? argghh. But it will grow back, and in a month, he'll probably look much closer to normal.

I agree with the consensus, he's still super adorable!

Kara


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Oh Alanna, Sorry yesterday was rough. I always hate my own haircut s for at least a week! It is so hard I'm gearing myself up for another clip Nov 1. Baxter still looks like his sweet self. It's hard to see the nose shaving but that doesn't sound good. Take heart,he will again be your adorable boy!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I like it. In a week you will think differently about how he looks. It takes a while to get used to. I am thinking about shaving Rosie's nose, her hair sticks straight out or overlaps her nose and is in her mouth all the time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They actually shaved Milo's nose during one of his first groomings. It was incredibly neat looking and not a whole lot different in the growing out phase than when they later cut it. I'm glad you're feeling better about it today.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I went through the exact same thing with Coach. You can find my old post about it with pics. I was really upset. But after a few days I realized like many said on this post and mine that it was a really good cut and I found that I really liked seeing his eyes. I've been keeping in that cut since. 

It was really hard though in the beginning because to me he didn't look like the same dog, yet he of course didn't know that.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I actually think it looks great...I totally understand how it's irritating when they don't follow instructions, but compared to some grooming disasters, I think you got away easy, LOL. Marley's first haircut was NOTHING like the picture I put in her hand to follow exactly...shaved nose, all his dark hair gone instead of just trimming a little, I just about died, but got over it eventually. I am lucky that my current grooming place gets a lot of Havanese in, so they don't dare touch the ears, nose and tail (last time I had to beg them to take a little off the tail, because he was litterally dragging it in the mud etc.). Don't give up on them yet


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I think Baxter looks clean cut and cute.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh I am sorry that it did not turn out the way you wanted it to be. 

I honestly think that he looks cute with it <3


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

He looks different, but he still looks very cute, and you are right, it will grow back. I'm trying to grow Oliver's out really long and it's alot of work. 

What I thought was really funny was that the cat was behind him in both the before and after pictures! It's like he was "placed" in the picture! I just love cats, but dh is allergic.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Umm... I guess I shouldn't let you see Roshi after he was groomed. I went TOTAL shave!
Haha... he felt so fuzzy, it was nice. He lost his physical cuteness for a while, but to me he is still my baby. Handsome always.

Your little guy still looks great in my opinion.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Baxter has a beautiful groom. And, he will look beautiful has the hair starts to shag out around the face. With this groom, you will be able to follow the groom, study the sections on Baxter so you know where you want to trim and not trim. 

The current groom makes Baxter look younger and more like a puppy. He is so pretty! I love seeing his eyes!

We understand your frustration and we understand your reasonings for wanting to learn to groom Baxter. ((( Hugs to you )))


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*You were absolutely right.....*

I'm getting used to Baxter's new face and she really DID do a great job on his body! I do enjoy seeing more of his eyes. He's such a beautiful boy! I think he's trying to make me feel guilty because for the first time EVER today, he asked to come into the recliner with me and snuggled down for a nap. He usually relaxes under the chair next to me. So, he finally wants to snuggle and tomorrow I am taking him to my sister's, 800 miles away, for 3 weeks! I can't imagine the ride home without he and Tess and the quiet house before we leave for our cruise on Wed. 

Anyway, thanks everyone. Just wanted to let you know it's getting better!

Alanna


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Alanna, I feel your pain 

I'm going to do some research and get some good DVD's as to how to groom my Lola. Are you thinking about grooming Baxter on your own as well?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, I am hoping to get where I can groom Baxter myself, soon. I have the grooming table, scissors (not curved ones or thinning ones, though) and every cream, potion and lotion sold for dogs! Need the clippers, still. I'm working on that. Then, I just have to work up the courage!

Alanna


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

lanabanana said:


> Yes, I am hoping to get where I can groom Baxter myself, soon. I have the grooming table, scissors (not curved ones or thinning ones, though) and every cream, potion and lotion sold for dogs! Need the clippers, still. I'm working on that. Then, I just have to work up the courage!
> 
> Alanna


Yes....the clippers!

My local store is having a sale on those right now- The Oster A-5 so I might get one together with the proper blades and combs.

Just have to think this through!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You can do this! Groom I mean! It just takes practice. The worse part of grooming .....is you don't get to practice often enough! Because the hair has to hurry up and grow!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

When I saw the first post here I thought he looks so cute and neat. Hair still a good length and especially on his legs. It reminded me of when I first got Cicero cut. OMGosh, when I picked him up he looked so different....and in about 4 days I was loving it. They do grow fast and it is nice on both to have a faster, easier brush time. I did take a list to the groomer and I think it's very important to write down what 'not' to do. That seems to give a better idea than what to do!! He is a little doll to me!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> You can do this! Groom I mean! It just takes practice. The worse part of grooming .....is you don't get to practice often enough! Because the hair has to hurry up and grow!


Yeah, you guys weren't around when Linda started grooming Dexter... we thought she was going to shave him bald, she was having so much fun.ound:ound:ound: She has learned how to do such a beautiful job, though!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm taking Brody in on Thursday for a groom. I want to get one done before the cold really hits so some of his hair grows back before then. Right now he's dragging in every dry leaf, twig, and bur known to man and I'm sure he's beginning his coat change too. 

Plus, I messed up his bangs so bad when I decided to strategically snip (bad mommy) and I feel bad every time I look at him.

Hopefully they don't butcher him, I don't really have a lot of choices here: there is the place I'm taking him and the pet store and that's it!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I think Baxter looks very cute. It is a shock to see them when you pick them up and they look so different! I really think you prefer the shaggy look over the neat, perfectly groomed look. Eventually you'll find a happy medium. He looks handsome either way! Shorter ears makes them look more puppy like!


----------



## anita999 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is exactly what happened to my lil guy. Exact same cut - I was disappointed. Going to learn to groom him myself!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think he still looks like a doll!! Could have been a lot worse!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is an old thread, but was wondering....Do we have an updated picture of Baxter? Have you learned to groom?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Good gracious-I commented, and then was reading the post and saw Cicero and got excited they were on the forum again-then I realized this is an old post...oh well.


----------

